# "Gumby" Bubblehash Method. Just Brilliant!! Check it out.



## texada (Feb 4, 2007)

:2940th_rasta::2940th_rasta::2940th_rasta:
This bubblehash extraction technique is awesome, known as the "Gumby" method. Everyone check out this link.
http://www.advancednutrientsmedical.ca/forums/showthread.php?t=16396
This thread is gonna be legend.
eace:eace:eace:
Cheers!!


----------



## frankpeterson (Feb 4, 2007)

that method right there is simply amazing. Good post


----------



## stunzeed (Feb 6, 2007)

Looks like a great method. I cant wait to try it. Can an experienced grower from this forum give an opinion? Thanks

Stunzeed..


----------



## Hick (Feb 6, 2007)

Very similar to the method I was showed to produce my very first batch. It actually works pretty well. I think it helps to freeze your trim, prior to beating it in the ice water. Frozen trichomes are brittle and easier to seperate from the plant matter.


----------



## stunzeed (Feb 6, 2007)

Thanks again Hick.

Stunzeed..


----------



## socal-outdoor (Feb 7, 2007)

Oh dude :stoned:, that is the sickest!!!  

Man that hash looked so good I just wanted to reach into the monitor and just nibble on it for days.... 

I'm totally saving the link to that method.

Mad admiration to the guy who engineered it and thanks to the link provider. Two thumbs way up.


----------



## Useless (Feb 13, 2007)

Looks just like ice hash to me. That method has been around forever. It's a lot of work, but the pro's are no need to buy bags, and no chemicals to play with. I wouldn't give the guy credit for inventing it, but it's a nice post and yet another way to extract trikes from your trim.


----------

